
Why Amazon is tracking every time you tap your Kindle - bookofjoe
https://www.theverge.com/2020/1/31/21117217/amazon-kindle-tracking-page-turn-taps-e-reader-privacy-policy-security-whispersync
======
intopieces
The good bits:

>If you don’t want Amazon to collect your data on every tap you input on your
Kindle, there are two options: you can request that Amazon delete the existing
data it has recorded and you can opt out of future collection of your reading
data by going into Kindle settings and disabling Whispersync. Unfortunately,
Whispersync is a pretty major feature to lose if you’re someone who uses
multiple devices to read, but if the tracking is as central to the feature as
Amazon says it is, it’s a choice you’ll have to make.

The link to manage your data with Amazon is here:

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=G5NBVNN2RHXD5BUW&tag=theverge02-20)

You can also keep the device in airplane mode, but this appears to impact the
search function for even the items on your device.

It's a shame that Amazon has the best hardware for ebooks.

I wish someone would ask this question about the other ebook players -- Google
and Apple and Kobo and and B&N -- to get to the bottom of what is being
tracked and why.

